# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Помогите удалить программу с китайскими иероглифами

## Meridit

Появилась программа на компе с китайскими иероглифами и не удаляется, в браузере висит ее значек так же

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Meridit*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

SpeedUpMyPC удалите через Установку программ

Выполните скрипт в AVZ


```
begin
ShowMessage('Внимание! Перед выполнением скрипта AVZ автоматически закроет все сетевые подключения.' + #13#10 + 'После перезагрузки компьютера подключения к сети будут восстановлены в автоматическом режиме.');
ExecuteFile('net.exe', 'stop tcpip /y', 0, 15000, true);
if not IsWOW64
 then
  begin
   SearchRootkit(true, true);
   SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
  end;
DelCLSID('{11292110-6F8D-4D56-863C-44902A1E7880}');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','BaiduAnTray');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved','{11292110-6F8D-4D56-863C-44902A1E7880}');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\836D~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DF9AAD7EE630F388A8\lines.bat','32');
DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Google\chrome.bat','32');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\mobilegeni daemon','command');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_CURRENT_USER','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce','YSetupDel');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Администратор\AppData\Local\Yandex\browser.bat','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\iexplore.bat','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\supermegabest\run_setup.bat','32');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_CURRENT_USER','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce','SuperMegaBest');
 BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
 BC_DeleteFile('c:\program files\baidu\baiduan\2.3.0.2225\baiduan.exe');
 BC_DeleteFile('c:\program files\baidu\baiduan\2.3.0.2225\baiduantray.exe');
 BC_DeleteFile('c:\program files\common files\baidu\baiduprotect1.3\1.3.0.443\baiduprotect.exe');
 BC_DeleteFile('c:\program files\baidu\baiduan\2.3.0.2225\bdaleakfixer.exe');
 BC_DeleteFile('c:\program files\common files\baidu\bddownload\107\bddownloader.exe');
 BC_DeleteFile('c:\program files\baidu\bindex.exe');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\BDMSWParseDetect.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\BDMSWNestCore.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\BDMScriptVM.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\BDMMainframe.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\BDMDownload.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\BDMCommon.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\bdmantivirus\TrustAndIso.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\DriverManager.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\Plugins\BDMSafePlugins\BDMPatcherPlugin.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\Plugins\BDMPatcherPlugins\BDMPatcher.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\Plugins\bdmmainframeplugins\BDMSWManagerFrame.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Common Files\Baidu\BaiduProtect1.3\1.3.0.443\7z.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Common Files\Baidu\BaiduProtect1.3\1.3.0.443\ad.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Common Files\Baidu\BaiduProtect1.3\1.3.0.443\BDKitUtils.dll');
 BC_DeleteSvc('bd0001');
 BC_DeleteSvc('bd0002');
 BC_DeleteSvc('bd0003');
 BC_DeleteSvc('bd0004');
 BC_DeleteSvc('BDArKit');
 BC_DeleteSvc('BDEnhanceBoost');
 BC_DeleteSvc('BDSafeBrowser');
 BC_DeleteSvc('BDMWrench');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BDSafeBrowser.sys');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BDEnhanceBoost.sys');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BDArKit.sys');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bd0004.sys');
 BC_DeleteFile('bd0003.sys');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bd0002.sys');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bd0001.sys');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\BDSWShellExt.dll');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\BaiduAnTray.exe');
 BC_DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\baidu\BindEx.exe');
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Пофиксите в HiJack


```
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://yamdex.net/?searchid=1&l10n=ru&fromsearch=1&imsid=c06c603b79d34277e7c52a81ee6d9a17&text={searchTerms}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://yamdex.net/?searchid=1&l10n=ru&fromsearch=1&imsid=c06c603b79d34277e7c52a81ee6d9a17&text={searchTerms}
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yandex.ru/?win=123&clid=2086131
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://yamdex.net/?searchid=1&l10n=ru&fromsearch=1&imsid=c06c603b79d34277e7c52a81ee6d9a17&text=
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://yamdex.net/?searchid=1&l10n=ru&fromsearch=1&imsid=c06c603b79d34277e7c52a81ee6d9a17&text=
O2 - BHO: Визуальные закладки - {D5FEC983-01DB-414a-9456-AF95AC9ED7B5} - (no file)
O13 - DefaultPrefix: http://yamdex.net/?searchid=1&l10n=ru&fromsearch=1&imsid=c06c603b79d34277e7c52a81ee6d9a17&text=
```

Сделайте новые логи

Сделайте логи RSIT

----------


## Meridit

сделано и вот вложения

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

но в браузере все равно выдает сначала: неизвестный тип адреса. хоть эта программа уже не высвечивается

----------


## thyrex

> C:\Windows\tasks\SpeedUpMyPC Maintenance.job
> C:\Windows\tasks\SpeedUpMyPC Startup.job
> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BDEnhanceBoost.sys
> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BDMWrench.sys
> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BDArKit.SYS
> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BDMNetMon.sys
> C:\opera.bat
> C:\launcher.bat
> C:\firefox.bat


удалите

Удалите  папки


```
C:\Users\Администратор\AppData\Roaming\Uniblue
C:\Program Files\Uniblue
C:\supermegabest
C:\Users\Администратор\AppData\Roaming\Baidu
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Baidu
C:\ProgramData\Baidu
C:\Users\Администратор\AppData\Roaming\eTranslator
C:\Program Files\baidu
```

----------


## Meridit

сделано. вроде все норм. почти

спасибо за помощь!

может что-то еще? на всякий случай еще раз добавляю скрипт

----------


## thyrex

C:\ProgramData\Freemake\FreemakeUtilsService - знакомо?

Выполните скрипт в AVZ


```
begin
ShowMessage('Внимание! Перед выполнением скрипта AVZ автоматически закроет все сетевые подключения.' + #13#10 + 'После перезагрузки компьютера подключения к сети будут восстановлены в автоматическом режиме.');
ExecuteFile('net.exe', 'stop tcpip /y', 0, 15000, true);
if not IsWOW64
 then
  begin
   SearchRootkit(true, true);
   SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
  end;
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKCU', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\', '2201', 3);
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKCU', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\', '1004', 3);
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKCU', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\', '1001', 1);
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKCU', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\', '1201', 3);
 DeleteService('BDMRTP');
 DeleteService('BDSGRTP');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Common Files\Baidu\BaiduProtect1.3\1.3.0.443\BaiduProtect.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Baidu\BaiduAn\2.3.0.2225\BaiduAnSvc.exe','32');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','BaiduAnTray');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_CURRENT_USER','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','baidu');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\Tasks\SpeedUpMyPC Maintenance','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\Tasks\SpeedUpMyPC Startup','32');
 BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Сделайте новые логи AVZ и RSIT

----------


## Meridit

> thyrex
> C:\ProgramData\Freemake\FreemakeUtilsService - знакомо?


нет

----------


## thyrex

Сделайте лог полного сканирования МВАМ

----------


## Meridit

сделала

----------


## thyrex

Поместите в карантин МВАМ всё, кроме


```
RiskWare.Tool.HCK, C:\Program Files\Sony\Sound Forge Pro 10.0\Keygen.exe, , [70d864ae5725d363a67bc2745ba7aa56], 
RiskWare.Tool.HCK, D:\??N?????N?N?N?\SONY Sound Forge Pro 10.0e Build 507 RePack by MKN\Keygen.exe, , [be8a33df8cf0f046ce532a0ca75b1ae6],
```

Новые логи RSIT так и не прислали

----------


## Meridit

Сделала

----------


## thyrex

Читать что ли разучились?  :Smiley: 



> Новые логи *RSIT* так и не прислали

----------


## Meridit

Ой что-то перепутала. Вот он

----------


## thyrex

Выполните скрипт в AVZ


```
begin
 BC_DeleteSvc('BDArKit');
 BC_DeleteSvc('BDEnhanceBoost');
 BC_DeleteSvc('BDMNetMon');
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Сделайте такой лог

----------


## Meridit

Вот.
И в браузере продолжает открываться автоматически сайт с рекламой фильмов. Не исчез что-то

----------


## mike 1

Перенесите CheckBrowserLnk.log на эту http://virusinfo.info/soft/tool.php?tool=ClearLNK утилиту.

----------


## Meridit

Есть..

----------


## mike 1

Что с проблемой?

----------

Meridit

----------


## Meridit

Благодарю за помощь. Решилась..

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *6*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

